# I'm new to smoking, I bought a Masterbuilt 20072115 because I am so new



## logicalron (May 2, 2017)

For years I made ground beef jerky, I had a grinder, mixer and the best quality jerky gun. We enjoyed it but the flavors were already set as I only had about 4 or 5 to chose from.

About a month ago I was thinking how good some smoked salmon would be then it lead me to think about all kinds of smoked meat that would be good. There is only me and my wife so my smoking will be a small hobby.

Back to jerky, that is what I'd like to make first with my smoker. I have read a ton of jerky posts with recipes and methods, it was very interesting. When I made the ground beef jerky there was a premeasured packet of salt which I guess was the cure.

Can someone please direct me to a link that explains how to make jerky from a nice cut of meat like the round etc. I want to learn the basics before I start to try everyone's  favorite recipes. In time I will try the secret recipes ( only to this forum....lol  ) but for now, I want to learn how to do the basics.

If there is a link I would appreciate it, I have looked everywhere but I only find favorite recipes.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mosparky (May 2, 2017)

One of my favorite resources is here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index

Scroll down and look for Pork Loin Jerky, All the same info should work for beef. I suggest Eye of Round if you are dead set on beef, as the grain is totally straight from end to end, much like the pork loin.


----------



## noboundaries (May 3, 2017)

Logicalron, welcome to SMF!  Glad you are here with the new toy and looking to make jerky. 

Any of the cuts of round work for jerky: top round, bottom round, eye of round.  I use bottom round because that's what I can get easily.  It is a little fattier than top round, but still jerks up nicely.  After it is turned to jerky I'll cut the fat off when I'm using meat scissors to cut it into bite sized pieces. 

Have fun!

Ray


----------



## logicalron (May 3, 2017)

mosparky said:


> One of my favorite resources is here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index
> 
> Scroll down and look for Pork Loin Jerky, All the same info should work for beef. I suggest Eye of Round if you are dead set on beef, as the grain is totally straight from end to end, much like the pork loin.


Thanks, I id read that thread, I am dead set on beef only because it is my first time ever smoking with a smoker. I will have plenty of time to experiment later on.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## logicalron (May 3, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Logicalron, welcome to SMF!  Glad you are here with the new toy and looking to make jerky.
> 
> Any of the cuts of round work for jerky: top round, bottom round, eye of round.  I use bottom round because that's what I can get easily.  It is a little fattier than top round, but still jerks up nicely.  After it is turned to jerky I'll cut the fat off when I'm using meat scissors to cut it into bite sized pieces.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ray,

 My plan for my virgin venture is to get the best meat with as close to 0 fat only lean beef this time.It will cost me more but I want my first time to be a success. Salmon is next.


----------



## noboundaries (May 3, 2017)

I used the search feature above for "Beef jerky MES" and several threads came up.  Here's one.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/231590/beef-jerky-on-the-mes


----------



## submariner (May 3, 2017)

Welcome and there is a vast array of knowledge located in these web pages.


----------



## sauced (May 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## tallbm (May 3, 2017)

logicalron said:


> Thanks, I id read that thread, I am dead set on beef only because it is my first time ever smoking with a smoker. I will have plenty of time to experiment later on.
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


Hi there and welcome!

Just a heads up.  At low(er) temps for stuff like jerky and sausage it has been well reported that the built in smoke generating mechanism for the MES will not get hot enough for long enough to produce smoke or very much smoke :(

Don't fret, there is an answer to your problem!  It seems the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) is used by most MES owners (if not all) here on the site.  You add pellets, light and let burn for 10 minutes, blow out and boom instant Thin Blue Smoke (TBS) that you don't have to baby sit.  Fill it with pellets for 1hr to potentially 12hrs of smoke generation.

Here's a good image I found online of the AMNPS setup directly in the MES (lower left corner of MES, u see the tray and wood pellets burning):













IMG_1385 low rez.jpg



__ tallbm
__ May 3, 2017






Additionally many MES owners make and use the Mailbox Modification (mailbox mod) so they can cold smoke and/or ensure the smoke generation and heat generation are independent of one another and will not interfere with one another (no extra heat from burning pellets).  There are many versions of the modification but below you will see mine utilizing a wall hanging mailbox :)

Notice the AMNPS lit and getting ready to be placed into the mailbox to then pipe in smoke to my MES40.













33fbwvn.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


















2j17cdd.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017






Finally, the MES is notorious for having both the meat and smoker temperature probes/readings be off.  I would bet $100 yours are both off. 

Most MES owners and most people in general, use external Thermometers to measure the Smoker temp and/or the Meat's Internal Temperature (IT).  If you see on the upper right hand side I have a dual probe Maverick.  I use one probe to give me a correct smoker temp reading at meat/grate level and the other probe for the meat's IT.

I have upgraded to a Thermopro TP20 since this picture and they are offcering a 20% discount on their iTronics.com website if you use the code:  SMOKINGMEATFORUM













2zflemo.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017






Phew, that is a lot of info.  Just remember you will have a difficult time generating smoke for lower temp items like jerky, sausage, bacon, and anything cold smoke like salmon or cheese.  Investing in the AMNPS is something you would thank yourself for later.  Nothing like having a set and forget 6 hours or smoke on a pork but or 10-12hour smoke on some long cooking meat you want to smoke the hell out of over night without waking up all night to add more wood :)

I hope this info helps!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2017)

Welcome to 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SMF!

Al


----------



## logicalron (May 3, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> Just a heads up.  At low(er) temps for stuff like jerky and sausage it has been well reported that the built in smoke generating mechanism for the MES will not get hot enough for long enough to produce smoke or very much smoke :(
> 
> ...


Thanks for your pictures and explanation, I am new, so you're about at least 6 months ahead of me with your suggestions. I have to learn my smoker first as it is without mods. I know everyone is trying to help me but as I stated in my first post I want to learn the basics first and the general meat preps before I get into any mods or special recipes.

I don't want to sound unappreciative becasue I do appreciate everyone who takes the time to post a suggestion or recipe.

Thanks

Ron


----------



## logicalron (May 3, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------



## logicalron (May 3, 2017)

Forgot to ask, what is an AMNPS ????? also my understanding is I can set a temp for as long as I want and I can keep adding wood chips for smoke so why can't I make jerky with my Masterbuilt 20072115 ??


----------



## tallbm (May 3, 2017)

logicalron said:


> Thanks for your pictures and explanation, I am new, so you're about at least 6 months ahead of me with your suggestions. I have to learn my smoker first as it is without mods. I know everyone is trying to help me but as I stated in my first post I want to learn the basics first and the general meat preps before I get into any mods or special recipes.
> 
> I don't want to sound unappreciative becasue I do appreciate everyone who takes the time to post a suggestion or recipe.
> 
> ...


No problem, I understand and I think you will do fine on your path I just want you to avoid disappointment and come away with a successful jerky smoke :)


logicalron said:


> Forgot to ask, what is an AMNPS ????? also my understanding is I can set a temp for as long as I want and I can keep adding wood chips for smoke so why can't I make jerky with my Masterbuilt 20072115 ??


AMNPS = A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker.  It is a tray that is built like a little 3 row maze.  You add wood pellets to it and light and then blow out the flame after 10 minutes.  The pellets then burn down the row in a snake like fashion.  This gives you hours and hours of perfect wood smoke without the need to keep adding wood.

Here's a couple of images of the AMNPS I pulled from online:













DSC03516.jpg



__ tallbm
__ May 3, 2017


















JFQ3BtQr.jpg



__ tallbm
__ May 3, 2017






On to answer your second question :)

Yes you can set the temp for as long as you want to whatever temperature you want.

You can also add chips as often as needed.

But there is one little problem here in the case of beef jerky making.

The Masterbuilt Electric Smoker, also abbreviated as the MES, *uses the electric heating element to burn the wood chips you add and that is what causes the smoke.*

When making jerky you will set the temp at a low temp, that is the nature of making jerky.

Now the heating element will heat up to that low set temperature and then cut off and on to maintain the temperature.

*The heating element will likely not get hot enough to cause your wood chips to smoke and if it does it may not be on long enough to keep it going.*  The element will cut off and on only long enough to maintain the set temperature.

This is a known issue with the MES at lower temperatures.

If you were to smoke something at 225F degrees then you likely wouldn't have a problem with the heating element keeping your wood chips smoking but it is reported that temperatures around 165F degrees and lower are problematic.

I know I've thrown a lot at you so let me know if this all makes sense.  I understand it may not all add up yet but I'm positive it will click as you play around with your smoker and if/when you attempt your first jerky smoke :)


----------



## logicalron (May 3, 2017)

My smoker can't stay at a low enough temp to burn the wood chips to create smoke, is that what you are saying? So if I was to build the AMNPS  that would create a cold smoke right? doesn't jerky have to have a constant low heat?  I am really trying to understand what you are saying because what you say does make sense if the smoker I bought does have issues with low temps and staying low temp to create smoke and dry jerky.

Thanks again

Ron


----------



## tallbm (May 3, 2017)

logicalron said:


> My smoker can't stay at a low enough temp to burn the wood chips to create smoke, is that what you are saying? So if I was to build the AMNPS  that would create a cold smoke right? doesn't jerky have to have a constant low heat?  I am really trying to understand what you are saying because what you say does make sense if the smoker I bought does have issues with low temps and staying low temp to create smoke and dry jerky.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Ron


Q: My smoker can't stay at a low enough temp to burn the wood chips to create smoke, is that what you are saying? 

A: Your smoker element will likely not get hot enough to burn the wood chips at temperatures around 165F degrees and lower.  Jerky is usually  smoked at a temperature of 160F degrees or lower.

Q: So if I was to build the AMNPS  that would create a cold smoke right?

A: If you had an AMNPS Yes you could sold smoke with it.  You could smoke at any temperature high or low with it.  Also it is for sale online so no need to build one :)

Q: doesn't jerky have to have a constant low heat?

A: Correct.  The low heat for jerky will very likely not be hot enough to cause the wood chips to burn/smoke

There are a number of reports that your smoker has this issue.  I have the same brand of smoker but I have the 40 inch version so I dodge all these little issues you will run into :) 

I'm glad to help you figure this out.  This is why the forum exists and what we do around here :)


----------



## logicalron (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for being my mentor..........lol With my cold smoke and can jerky be dried by a cold smoke. I didn't do anything except unpack it I think I will pack everything back up and return it to Amazon.com and get a 40' which doesn't have that known issues. not a happy camper...


----------



## tallbm (May 4, 2017)

logicalron said:


> Thanks for being my mentor..........lol With my cold smoke and can jerky be dried by a cold smoke. I didn't do anything except unpack it I think I will pack everything back up and return it to Amazon.com and get a 40' which doesn't have that known issues. not a happy camper...


No problem.

A "cold smoke" is generally done without heat.  I just want to make sure we are using the proper terms :)

With your jerky you will likely set your temperature to 160F degrees and the heat will do job of cooking/drying your meat.

The smoke will simply add an additional flavor to the jerky.

I wouldn't bother with returning it.  The 40" will have the same issue.  It's simply the way the MES units are designed.

Something you can try is to start the MES while EMPTY at like 225F degrees and add the wood chips so they start to burn and smoke for about 45 minutes. 

Once good and smoking, add your jerky and turn down the temperature to 160F degrees.

Hopefully the existing wood chips will burn well enough so that they burn on their own.  This way as you add more wood chips the burning ones will cause the newly added chips to also burn and smoke.  Think of it like getting a head start on burning wood chips :)

Jerky doesn't need too much smoke so this may work to get a 2 hours of good smoke.  Once you learn what works or doesn't work you can determine if you want to buy the AMNPS and wood pellets or keep going with the wood chips :)


----------



## logicalron (May 4, 2017)

I ordered thisthat should take care if the problem with low heat not working


TallBM said:


> No problem.
> 
> A "cold smoke" is generally done without heat.  I just want to make sure we are using the proper terms :)
> 
> ...


I ordered something that should take care of the shortcomings of the Masterbuilt 20072115 low temp issues.

Masterbuilt 20070112 Cold Smoking Kit for Masterbuilt Digital Smokers. If you care to look at it here is the link,


It say it,
[h3]Cold Smoker for Masterbuilt Electric Digital Smokers[/h3]
The Masterbuilt Electric Cold Smoker fits all Masterbuilt Electric Digital Smokers by easily attaching to the wood chip loading port of the smoker. Continuous-feed wood chip system provides up to 6 hours of constant, consistent smoke. Smokes at temperatures as lows as 100° to 120° Fahrenheit. Excellent for slow smoking and curing foods.

I hope this helps with the low temp and smoke issues when smoking at low temps.

Thanks again *TallBM *for educating me so I don't make the newbie mistake, meat isn't cheap so I would rather not waste any.


----------



## tallbm (May 4, 2017)

logicalron said:


> I ordered thisthat should take care if the problem with low heat not working
> 
> I ordered something that should take care of the shortcomings of the Masterbuilt 20072115 low temp issues.
> 
> ...


That will do the trick!  Glad I could help :)


----------



## logicalron (May 4, 2017)

Thanks again I was clueless when it came to smoking meats. I appreciate your help.

Ron


----------

